# Aus einer Abfrage eine Tabelle erstellen



## texcamel (11. August 2004)

Access Frage:

Ich mache eine Abfrage,
diese Abfrage möchte ich in eine Tabelle umwandeln

Möglich ist es mit einem Export in Excel und anschließend Import in acces zurück.

Gibt es da was sinnvolles?

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. August 2004)

Hallo!

In Access gibts die Abfrageart "Tabellenerstellungsabfrage" schau mal danach ...

Gruß Tom


----------

